# sjonnie: enigszins ordinaire jongen, vaak met een matje



## Jagorr

Hoi

Van Dale geeft de volgende definitie van "sjonnie": 
_
   - enigszins ordinaire jongen, vaak met een matje (2)_

Wat betekent de precisering "vaak met een matje" met andere woorden?
En wanneer wordt _sjonnie_ ook grootgeschreven (Sjonnie), zo als in het NOS Journaal van gisteren: 
_"Zo'n Sjonnie gaat 22e 500betalen "._


----------



## eno2

Geen idee. Moet het niet 'maatje' zijn? 
_



			"Zo'n Sjonnie gaat 22e 500betalen ".
		
Click to expand...

_Geen idee wat dat betekent.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Moet het niet 'maatje' zijn?


Nee.

Een "matje" is een kapsel waarbij het haar op het achterhoofd langer wordt gehouden zodat het de nek bedekt.






PS. De vrouwelijke tegenhanger van een Sjonnie (of, in België, Johnny) is een Marina.


----------



## eno2

Uitzonderlijk had ik eens geen search uitgevoerd. . "Matje" geef matje haar - Google Search


Jagorr said:


> _"Zo'n Sjonnie gaat 22e 500betalen "._


En wat is dat?
Waar maakt hij zich zo vrolijk over?


----------



## Red Arrow

Sjonnie (en in Vlaanderen inderdaad "ne johnny") wordt gebruikt als scheldwoord voor een jongeman. Iedereen heeft een ander beeld bij sjonnies. (bijvoorbeeld witte kleren, of vroeger ongetwijfeld een matje) Maar iedereen ziet ze als banale jongemannen die zichzelf volwassen of stoer achten.

Het past ook perfect bij je artikel. De jongens voelen zich volwassen en durven een een dickpic te sturen en de afperser ziet die jongen dan als een "sjonnie".

Zo'n Sjonnie gaat 22e 500 betalen. => "Zo een banaal kereltje gaat de 22ste van de maand €500 betalen."


----------



## Red Arrow

Misschien ken je wel het woord "nektapijt". Dat is hetzelfde.


----------



## eno2

Leuk


----------

